# Cape Cod Cranberry Meatloaf



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3/4 cup whoe cranberry sauce
3/4 cup dark brown sugar
1 lb ground chuck
1 lb ground veal
1/2 lb ground pork
OR 2 1/2 lbs meatloaf mix
1 med onion chopped fine
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
1/4 cup ketchup
2 eggs
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp margoram
1/2 tsp rosemary
1/4 tsp white pepper
2 bay leaves

Combine cranberry sauce and brown sugar in the bottom of a 9x5x3 loaf pan.

Combine remaining ingredients exceot foe the bay leaves and mix well. Shape into loaf and place over sauce. Top with bay leaves and bake 1 1/4 hrs at 350 degs. remove bay leave before serving. drizzle pan juices, especially cranberries over loaf before serving.


----------

